# piedmont ice?



## walleye kid (Feb 7, 2007)

Piedmont have ice?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Good luck getting a reply about Piedmont....I doubt it's safe yet as it usually freezes last but it should be real close!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Contact Jim Corey at Cripple Creek Bait Shop for ice info in that area.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope to get down there this week-end but I haven't heard anything.
Tim


----------



## walleye kid (Feb 7, 2007)

You Mean Knowbody Has An Inkling Cmon Guys


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

We're fishing it in the morning! Be on the road bed,ask for rattle or wave. PM me if you like.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

i drove by today saw people fishing road bed.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

baby bass said:


> i drove by today saw people fishing road bed.


Did you see the big black dog Bear?


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

i saw the shanty and you didn't see the dog. did you do any good.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

baby bass said:


> i saw the shanty and you didn't see the dog. did you do any good.


We haven't fished it yet. There's a guy that fishes it that has a dog named Bear that does well there.


----------



## walleye kid (Feb 7, 2007)

caught 1 right as soon as we got there and then I didn't catch anymore until about 10:30 and it was a muskie.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Did see a Musky caught today,maybe that was you. We had two black shantys and were the ones with the power auger making swiss cheese of the ice! We ended up with 4 keepers but it was real slow today. Right before dark they were hot and heavy for about ten minutes. We missed the morning bite,after 9 hrs. of constant jigging was hoping for more.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Drove by today and took some pics. The ice looked solid and saw a couple of people fishing. I may try it tomorrow.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Heres one of the upper end.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> Did see a Musky caught today,maybe that was you. We had two black shantys and were the ones with the power auger making swiss cheese of the ice! We ended up with 4 keepers but it was real slow today. Right before dark they were hot and heavy for about ten minutes. We missed the morning bite,after 9 hrs. of constant jigging was hoping for more.


This must have been you then.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

That would be us! Fished it Sun. afternoon and the ice was about the same as Sat. Didn't really build like I thought it would,the snow cover didn't help.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Are you hitting the top of the roadbed, or the drop-offs to the side? We've fished it from a boat, but never on the ice. Does anyone down that way have live bait?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> Are you hitting the top of the roadbed, or the drop-offs to the side? We've fished it from a boat, but never on the ice. Does anyone down that way have live bait?


Mainly you fish on the roadbed but that changes. We got some a few yards off shore in 12 to 15 ft. of water. You won't need live bait if after the eyes,firetiger Vibes' from 1/4 to 1/2 are the proven top choices. Don't limit yourself to one color or sze. It's a quick bite and you have to be ready when it happens! Last year in March never had to go more than a hundred feet out. One fish per 1000 jigs if ou are lucky. If you need Vibes' by all means go to Cripple Creek,Jim will hook you up.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Rex, it's been awhile since we've fished that end of the lake. We like hitting the lower (shallow) end of the lake in early spring w/ jigs. Last year my wife got a 23 1/2" and the next week I got a 24 1/2" there. Jim has a great selection of Vibes', I used to fish against him in tourneys (he is the master!) and we had a good time fishing the Cabela's in Kansas.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey I_ Wall_ I.
How ya doin?
I fished the SOWC with Jim,and we went to Cabelas championship in Kansas.
You still fishing the SOWC?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Lewis! Life is good! Haven"t fished the SOWC for 4 years-Boy, do I miss it!The new job keeps me working every Saturday. Ended up getting a divorce, moving downstream, new job, etc... Went to my class reunion and hooked up with a classmate, she had me at " I love to fish, but noone will take me" We fish a lot of small water, sometimes Salt Fork or Piedmont. We're ordering a OGF flag for the boat, you'll know its us- 11 1/2 ft. alum w/ trolling motor only. We get a lot of funny looks in the speed zone at Salt Fork!!! I pull up and drag my boat out of the truck and off we go. She will fish all day in the rain, snow, wind, etc. and never complain. Figured I'd better keep this one! Hope to see ya' on the water!


----------

